# Arkansas Beekeepers Association Annual Conference



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a reminder that the annual conference will start 8:30 am Friday, October 12 at the Folk Center in Mountain View and close by noon Saturday.

Dr. Marion Ellis, from the University of Nebraska, will be speaking about Honey Bee Biology, When Pesticides Interacts, and Living with Varroa.
Phil Craft, a retired Kentucky Bee Inspector, will cover helping our bees get ready for winter, early spring hive management and dealing with beekeeping pests.

There will be other speakers and the usual vendors will attend. Check the Arkansas Beekeepers web page. This is a great opportunity to receive useful information and meet other beekeepers.


----------

